# Diaphram fitting



## jgray37 (Nov 2, 2010)

Can anyone help with billing for a diaphram fitting and appointment. I'm having a hard time getting it paid. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## preserene (Nov 3, 2010)

Please have a glimpse to see whether this could help you:

A diaphragm is a device that acts as a mechanical barrier between the vagina an d the cervical canal.
57170 Diaphragm or cervical cap fitting with instructions
Icd 9- CM  V25.49. or V25.09, or *V25.02 *or V24.2 which ever  meets your case under discussion.
HCPCS Level @ A4266 for Diaphragm for contraceptive use;  A4261 for Cervical Cap for contraceptive use


----------

